# Youtube channel guaranteed to make you jealous



## yeti (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ergo49

This guy has every piece of gym equipment on this planet. 
I'm usually a barbell and a power rack type of guy, but... god damn.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 6, 2014)

yeti said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/ergo49
> 
> This guy has every piece of gym equipment on this planet.
> I'm usually a barbell and a power rack type of guy, but... god damn.



My perfect gym doesn't have much room for machines but I'll admit that is pretty amazing.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 6, 2014)

This wouldn't happen to be your utube Channel, trying to sell us a few machines would you? lmao


----------



## yeti (Feb 6, 2014)

goodfella said:


> This wouldn't happen to be your utube Channel, trying to sell us a few machines would you? lmao



LOLLL no. And if I WAS that guy, I wouldn't sell those machines... (well.. maybe a couple of the pec decks LOL). I'm a gear whore... 
I mean, wouldn't it be fun just ****ing around on those things after doing your real training?


----------



## goodfella (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah, there's a few pretty cool machines out that hit specific muscles right. Only down side, they dont make some of these machines big enough for guys over 200 lb's I swear lol


----------



## yeti (Feb 6, 2014)

LOLL yeah. But I DO have a raging boner for the pullover machine (I blame DY for that) so even if it's uncomfortable, I squeeze into the one in my gym as best as I can. 
I generally like most leg machines, except for the leg extension, and rowing machines, but most chest and almost all shoulder machines are so unnecessary. Also, for shoulders, I feel that everyone's shoulder girdle is so different that it's hard to make machines that truly feel "right".


----------

